# is there any difference between test prop and test enanthate gains wise



## tom42021 (Jan 19, 2012)

As i don't think there is but I've heard people say there is , your opinions please!


----------



## valleymentality (Feb 17, 2011)

tom42021 said:


> As i don't think there is but I've heard people say there is , your opinions please!


you gain more water on test e.


----------



## oldskoolcool (Oct 4, 2009)

valleymentality said:


> you gain more water on test e.


And more hard on's with prop lol.


----------



## Must_Be_HBFS (Jun 21, 2011)

no, is the answer you're looking for


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

valleymentality said:


> you gain more water on test e.


Sorry but I think that's rubbish


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

X2!


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

There is no difference whatsoever. The different esters only affect how quickly the testosterone is available in the body.


----------



## Vibora (Sep 30, 2007)

You'll be getting more test per ml as the propinate ester isn't as heavy. But this difference is not that much.


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

Hotdog147 said:


> Sorry but I think that's rubbish


you think wrong


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Like a Boss said:


> you think wrong


You are wrong


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

the difference is you get twice as much dosage for your money with test en


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Damn some of the threads were seeing just shows the summer warriors are outa there bedrooms ready to take gear for the summer!!!

Lollll


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

Hotdog147 said:


> You are wrong


its common knowledge that you get less bloat on prop... end of


----------



## musclebubble (Jul 2, 2011)

Like a Boss said:


> its common knowledge that you get less bloat on prop... end of


i heard the difference is minimal if any. what do you think? Also isnt enanthate ester cheaper and more convenient to you use? seems like it. More bang for your buck & less pain the **** (literally)

someone else suggested on another forum , you are concerned with bloat, just use some AI


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

to be honest mate ive never used prop, but ive personallly spoke to some reputable/very experienced members and they have told me this is the case... im gonna be running it soon so will find out


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Like a Boss said:


> its common knowledge that you get less bloat on prop... end of


Why?


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Its always been widely said that you get more less bloat from long acting esters however my recent experiences have made me think otherwise.

Was running Test Cyp for ages at about 500mg a week, anyway didn't jab for about 12 days and moved onto 1 rip. Within 2 jabs my weight shot up by half a stone! This was over the course of a few days. The only other med that has done that to be is dbol.

I don't normally bloat from tren and pretty mast won't have made a difference so it must have been the prop. Bit of a psychological blow when trying to lose weight!


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Like a Boss said:


> to be honest mate ive never used prop, but ive personallly spoke to some reputable/very experienced members and they have told me this is the case... im gonna be running it soon so will find out


Lol so you have never used both yet still think you have the right to tell someone who HAS used both that he is wrong! Good one! Your a typical example of why bro science exists so much!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

any difference gain wise, NO non at all as long as you are using the MG per week of each


----------



## tom42021 (Jan 19, 2012)

MonstaMuscle said:


> Damn some of the threads were seeing just shows the summer warriors are outa there bedrooms ready to take gear for the summer!!!
> 
> Lollll


So what I'm no expert, and I'm pretty damn sure you aint lol

What's the need for sarcasm that aint gonna help no one!


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Like a Boss said:


> its common knowledge that you get less bloat on prop... end of


But isn't it also common knowledge that test causes bloat by it's aromatisation to estrogen and it's ability to raise TBG? This happens with any test, regardless of what ester is used, so why would there be less aromatisation from prop than from enan at the same weekly dosage?


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

ive ran test prop

ive ran test E

both more than once

water difference - no

gains difference - no

i prefer test prop for only one reason, because its in quick and out quick.


----------



## Jonsey911 (Jan 1, 2012)

Like a Boss said:


> to be honest mate ive never used prop, but ive personallly spoke to some reputable/very experienced members and they have told me this is the case... im gonna be running it soon so will find out


i ran eth for ages until one cycle i ran prop and then i realised how much water eth holds, not noticable when i was on eth but when on prop i could see the difference easily


----------



## Jonsey911 (Jan 1, 2012)

same when i ran dbol before i pinned, thought was no water till i jabbed and saw the difference,


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 4, 2011)

andysutils said:


> ive ran test prop
> 
> ive ran test E
> 
> ...


gota agree with you on that one... also I get a lot more boners on test p lol


----------



## UrbanConcept (Mar 21, 2012)

I am a complete novice but i read somewhere that pound for pound you get slightly more Testosterone per ml from Test P.

i.e. 200mg/ml of Test E = Usable test of about 66mg.

100mg/ml or Test P = 84mg of usable test.

those are not exact figures but just to help explain what i mean.

Now this may well be wrong and i am yet to start my first cycle on any test (Starting tomorrow!) from what i hear though. There is more Test MG for MG in prop. Also i hear prop gets to work in your body faster than E but its also out of your system sooner.

For me the difference i expect are next to nothing in terms of visuals and your choice should be made based on how often you want to inject. Prop you will have to do every other day i guess and E you could do once or twice a week!

Dont flame me im new!!! haha


----------



## sunn (Apr 11, 2011)

Is it not the case that you would get more sides with test p due to the quicker release and the body therefore acting differently?

What's your thought on this for those that have used?


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

UrbanConcept said:


> I am a complete novice but i read somewhere that pound for pound you get slightly more Testosterone per ml from Test P.
> 
> i.e. 200mg/ml of Test E = Usable test of about 66mg.
> 
> ...


Would it not be 66mg in 100ml of test e? 66 in 200ml seems low.

Water retention on long esters cud it not be because there using dbol as a kick start, and hence have more water when the test kicks in?

I'd say water retention is down to diet regardless of which test you take.


----------



## UrbanConcept (Mar 21, 2012)

s&ccoach said:


> Would it not be 66mg in 100ml of test e? 66 in 200ml seems low.
> 
> Water retention on long esters cud it not be because there using dbol as a kick start, and hence have more water when the test kicks in?
> 
> I'd say water retention is down to diet regardless of which test you take.


The numbers i used arent exact figures they were picked out of the air to demonstrate my point. I think you get more testosterone in Test P. I am not sure how much difference that would make though. Test E, from what i read, is scientifically proven to be more prone to causing water retention due to the longer ester than P.

Again i have no experience but i would assume some people are more likely to have an issue with water retention than others. I expect there are people that have used both and have never experienced water retention at all!


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

UrbanConcept said:


> The numbers i used arent exact figures they were picked out of the air to demonstrate my point. I think you get more testosterone in Test P. I am not sure how much difference that would make though. Test E, from what i read, is scientifically proven to be more prone to causing water retention due to the longer ester than P.
> 
> Again i have no experience but i would assume some people are more likely to have an issue with water retention than others. I expect there are people that have used both and have never experienced water retention at all!


You are right, those figures are not even close, but the point is that the difference is minimal anyway so it isn't relevant. As for the scientific evidence i would like to see that mate and please dont link to me some bollox posted by Anthony Roberts, i want the scientific evidence you speak of lol.


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Mars said:


> You are right, those figures are not even close, but the point is that the difference is minimal anyway so it isn't relevant. As for the scientific evidence i would like to see that mate and please dont link to me some bollox posted by Anthony Roberts, i want the scientific evidence you speak of lol.


Think you mean the one by bill roberts!


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

s&ccoach said:


> Think you mean the one by bill roberts!


Honestly lol, i do mean the one by *Anthony Roberts.*

I would post the link but he's a d1ckhead.


----------



## capo (Jul 24, 2011)

Would there be any benefits to running testosterone with no ester apart from gaining the ester weight


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Mars said:


> Honestly lol, i do mean the one by *Anthony Roberts.*
> 
> I would post the link but he's a d1ckhead.


My bad I thought you meant this one;

http://thinksteroids.com/articles/anabolic-steroid-esters/


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

capo said:


> Would there be any benefits to running testosterone with no ester apart from gaining the ester weight


If you like jabbing at least twice daily it's fine lol. Seriously test base is ok if your libido is shot and you need it back quick lol.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Both cause water retention longer esters less jabs takes longer to become fully active & have full effect, shorter esters less keepable gains but not by much depends on your PCT protocol and diet. So both are them are the same damn thing both are test one is faster acting one is longer acting other then that their is (no) Difference between prop & enth


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

s&ccoach said:


> My bad I thought you meant this one;
> 
> http://thinksteroids.com/articles/anabolic-steroid-esters/


I meant this one where AR specifically talks about the ester effect on bloat.

http://www.anthonyroberts.info/2009/02/anabolic-steroid-esters-much-more-than-just-half-life/


----------



## tom42021 (Jan 19, 2012)

Mars said:


> I meant this one where AR specifically talks about the ester effect on bloat.
> 
> http://www.anthonyroberts.info/2009/02/anabolic-steroid-esters-much-more-than-just-half-life/


Wow really informative, thanks mars


----------



## valleymentality (Feb 17, 2011)

Hotdog147 said:


> Sorry but I think that's rubbish


Will correct myself mate. I bloat more on test E, but on the other hand doses are lower when I do prop cause its usually in the summertime im using it so i look less watery. You may be right, if i ran the same dose of prop as enanth i may have as much bloat, but my "feeling" is im a bit more watery on enanth, cant prove it, just my opinion.


----------



## valleymentality (Feb 17, 2011)

Mars said:


> I meant this one where AR specifically talks about the ester effect on bloat.
> 
> http://www.anthonyroberts.info/2009/02/anabolic-steroid-esters-much-more-than-just-half-life/


That pretty much explains it.


----------

